# Maven Parent und Child Poms - dependencies



## PollerJava (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hätte eine Frage zu Maven und im Speziellen zu den POMs.
Ich habe eine Parent- POM von der mehrere Child- POMS (10) ableiten.

In der PArent- POM hab ich grundsätzlich die dependencies in "dependencyManagement" definiert, aber natürlich nicht alle, sondern nur die, die am Häufigsten benötigt werden.

Was ich mich jetzt Frage, wenn ich in Child-POM1 und Child- POM2 und 3 die gleiche dependency drin haben (z.B. in allen 2 Child- POMs das dependency für spring-core mit gleicher version), ist dann spring-core 3 mal im entgültigen, zusammengepackten *.war drinnen oder nur einmal?

Vielen Dank und lg
Poller


----------



## PollerJava (13. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre auch dankbar für generelle Statements in diese Richtung. Irgendwie versteh ichs noch nicht.

Wenn ich einen Reaktor hab und eine WebApp, welche die dependencies zu den einzelnen Reaktor- Projekten hat, dann muss ich trotzdem die jar's von denen die einzelnen Reaktor- Projekte abhängen, in die dependencies vom Webprojekt geben, ansonsten sind sie nicht in der war im lib ordner dabei. 

Ein Beispiel:


```
REAKTOR:
---------
project1.jar hat dependencies auf log4j, spring und hibernate, welche nach package
nicht in der jar sind, sondern nur im pom stehen
project2.jar ...
project3.jar ...
```


Dann hab ich noch ein Webprojekt:

```
webproject1.jar hat dependencies auf projekt1,2 und 3
```

ich muss dann noch die dependencies von project1.jar, project2.jar und project3.jar in die dependencies vom webproject1 - POM geben. 

Sehr ihr das auch so, oder mach ich da was falsch?

lg
Poller


----------

